# U75's Favourite place in Wales



## spacemonkey (Aug 31, 2005)

Seems to be alot of these threads going around at the moment. Was inspired after a recent trip to Brecon. Absolutely gorgeous, even love it in winter!   






(would have added my own photo but can't get them off my camera at the mo')

So, whats your all time favourite place to visit in Wales, as big or small as you like.....a pub, a beach or a whole national park. Add a photo is poss!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 31, 2005)

Agree with your suggestion - I'd also add Picws Du over to the west of the Beacons, and the Pembrokeshire Coastal Path. Cadair Idris is pretty great too.

Ooo - and I used to love the plunge pools below the Dolygaer reservoir too.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Aug 31, 2005)

Too many to mention but the best place of all....is home.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 31, 2005)

i may as well say it before anyone else does.

_ the severn bridge going back to england! ho ho hilarious_

caernarfon (sp?) of the places i've been to


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2005)

Wye Valley, Brecon Beacons and Snowdonia spring to mind....


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2005)

A lovely little corner of Pembrokeshire called Druidstone. Keep this thread alive for another 1.5 weeks and I'll post some pictures of a bunch of urbanites swanning around it


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 31, 2005)

wolfie's tipi, Tarn Lorn, nr Caernarfon.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 31, 2005)

Tenby..the Gower..Crickhowell


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2005)

the gower
mumbles


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 31, 2005)

The ferry ports.  To Ireland.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 31, 2005)

The Gower - especially sitting in the Worm's Head Hotel looking out over Rhossili Bay!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 31, 2005)

Porth Neigwl on a windy day.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't believe the Ed didn't mention Ninian Park!!


----------



## chilango (Aug 31, 2005)

Cwm Idwal


----------



## Biffo (Aug 31, 2005)

1. Barafundle Beach, Pembrokeshire
2. Marloes Sands, Pembrokeshire
3. Whitesands Beach, Pembrokeshire


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 31, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> wolfie's tipi, Tarn Lorn, nr Caernarfon.



how sweet 

but it's spelled Tai'n Lon

just so they know where to do the "colonists go home" graffiti like ...


----------



## herman (Aug 31, 2005)

Hayes Island Cafe Cardiff ,
Love the atmosphere, the sounds, the smells and the hustle and bustle of city life.

Southerndown 
Love the castle the cliffs and the roar of high surf during a South Westerly.

Scwd yr Eira
For quiet reflection early in the morning.

Cardiff Market,
A place that has always facinated me.

Giltar Point Tenby,
Standing on the edge of the world.

Tower Colliery, Hirwaun.
Always loved the sights and sounds associated with mineworking and this is a rare surviving example.


----------



## Space Girl (Aug 31, 2005)

the fab beaches around Cardigan such as mwnt and poppit

monmouthshire as there are some amazing buildings there

cenarth falls and the river teifi as it was part of my view for many years 

and snowdonia as it's just breathtaking


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2005)

I couldn't possibly say - they are special precisely because they are so undiscovered. 

Oooh I do love Wales


----------



## Funky_monks (Aug 31, 2005)

Aberffraw (Ynys Mon)

Aberystwyth (for memories sake)

Ynyslas (near Borth)

Nant-Y-Moch

Cwm Rheidol from the steam railway

The Ysywyth valley - esp Rhydyfelin pools


----------



## waterloowelshy (Sep 1, 2005)

For me it has to be Sker beach to the west of Porthcawl - acres of sand to yourself without a soul in sight - though this will probably be ruined by the impending wind farm!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh I dunno.. Harlech Castle, Tryfon, some beach in Pembrokeshire or some beach on the Gower.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Sep 1, 2005)

The Dysynni valley.  It's a classic glaciated U-valley, beautiful view up the valley from Bryncrug/Towyn.  Bird rock/ Craig-yr-adern sticks out strangely.

Also features the lovely Tal-y-llyn lake and castell-y-bere.  And at the other end is Cader Idris.

Couldn't resist this pic:






Even though none of the features I mention are apparent.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 1, 2005)

herman said:
			
		

> Hayes Island Cafe Cardiff ,
> Tower Colliery, Hirwaun.
> Always loved the sights and sounds associated with mineworking and this is a rare surviving example.



Good choice Herman   Nice to see Hirwaun getting a mention.
my fav place though has to be the much underated Pontypridd, I used to have relatives there, love the market on a Wednesday and the bridge and surronding hills.
Aw this is making me feel  a bit homesick now


----------



## bendeus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ooh! I love threads like this.

(In no particular order)

Bosherston, Pembrokeshire. Private beaches, golden sands and snorkelling for edible spider crabs from the kelp beds. Cooked up with gathered mussels.

Ystradfellte, Powys. The falls, the blue pool, the sense of watchfulness. A place for all seasons, you knows it.

Cadair Idris, Gwynedd. Best mountain in the whole fackin' world, IMHO.

Llantony Abbey, Monmouthshire. Stunning valley, pub in the vaulted cellars

Nash Point, Vale of Glamorgan (Including Plough and Harrow Pub just up the road). It's home, innit?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2005)

Sitting up a tower on top of Conwy castle, looking out over the harbour.


----------



## niclas (Sep 1, 2005)

*making a marxist misty-eyed...*

The view from the Wrexham-Shrewsbury train as it crosses the Vale of Llangollen viaduct looking across Telford's aquaduct towards Castell Dinas Bran as the sun sets.

Cwm Bychan - a beautiful surprise of a valley between Harlech and Barmouth. Turn off by the Vic pub at Llanbedr and head up towards the "Roman Steps" (actually a drovers' path across the mountain) and into the Rhinogau. Wild with a twist at the end...

Black Boy, Caernarfon with a roaring fire

A pint in front of the Anglesey Arms, Caernarfon, watching the gulls cracking open crabs on the seafront


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2005)

niclas said:
			
		

> The view from the Wrexham-Shrewsbury train as it crosses the Vale of Llangollen viaduct looking across Telford's aquaduct towards Castell Dinas Bran as the sun sets.
> 
> Cwm Bychan - a beautiful surprise of a valley between Harlech and Barmouth. Turn off by the Vic pub at Llanbedr and head up towards the "Roman Steps" (actually a drovers' path across the mountain) and into the Rhinogau. Wild with a twist at the end...
> 
> ...



I'll be in one of those two pubs at lunchtime! My two regulars in Caernarfon.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 2, 2005)

Mumbles.
Gower.
Clyne Gardens.


----------



## chilango (Sep 2, 2005)

Can I add 

Mynydd Hiraethog (the whole area but specially around Pentrefoelas, Ysbyty Ifan etc.)

Llanddona

and Cardiff Bay before it got ruined by the barrage?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 2, 2005)

Neath
Merthyr Tydfil 
Trecco Bay (Porthcawl)


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 3, 2005)

The Merthyr valley, Pontsarn,the Severn Arches,Morlais Castle,Pontsticill,Trefill Quarry.
Manobier beach near Tenby, Caldy Island. 
Too many places to type


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2005)

Whitesands bay near St Davids and taking a speedboat trip off the beach or St Julians lifeboat station round the islands, sat on the side of a rigid inflatable spray in your face flying along.

Port eynon on the gower wandering back to a tent after a few beers in the pub and chips on the way

the wye valley as you head down the M50 and on towards newport where the road dips and climbs and the trees are a million colours of orange , red and brown in the autumn with the sun shining on them


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 3, 2005)

Sunset over Cardigan Bay at Aberystwyth (in winter on a clear cold day)

View from the top of the Black Mountain in Carmarthenshire - one way over Mid Wales t'other over towards Swansea

The view when you cross the border from England into Wales -like on the Hereford - Brecon road.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I'll be in one of those two pubs at lunchtime! My two regulars in Caernarfon.


Do you go there often?   Maybe we should meet up for a drink one day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Do you go there often?   Maybe we should meet up for a drink one day.



Too right, about time there was a North Wales meet up...though there would probably only be you me and wolfie


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Too right, about time there was a North Wales meet up...though there would probably only be you me and wolfie


OK, where and when?
Next friday?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> OK, where and when?
> Next friday?



Umm...I'm going to the Anglesey Beer Festival next week  so I won't be out in Caernarfon at night, although I will be going Friday lunchtime as usual. The week after I will be out in Caernarfon, though it'll be a works stag do.


----------



## zog (Sep 5, 2005)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> The Merthyr valley, Pontsarn,the Severn Arches,Morlais Castle,Pontsticill,Trefill Quarry.
> Manobier beach near Tenby, Caldy Island.
> Too many places to type




trefil does hold quite a few fond memories.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 6, 2005)

Roath Park in Cardiff. Rowing the missus round the lake. Nice.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2005)

Mynydd Figyn
Penclawdd because of the cockles.
Crickhowell


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Umm...I'm going to the Anglesey Beer Festival next week  so I won't be out in Caernarfon at night, although I will be going Friday lunchtime as usual. The week after I will be out in Caernarfon, though it'll be a works stag do.



I'd be too scared to go out in Caernarfon at night  
Maybe a lunchtime though.  
We sometimes go to the Fat Cat for lunch in Bangor, more a bar than a pub but good all the same.


----------



## badly drawn cat (Sep 6, 2005)

Castell Dinas Bran - I grew up a couple of miles from there and it's still one of my favourite places in the world 

Llanddwyn Island, Anglesey  - on a stormy Spring day - sigh

Nant Gwynant - waking up in a tent to clear, clean air, deep blue sky and the sight of the lakes, trees and mountains is something really special


----------



## nogoodboyo (Sep 7, 2005)

Dylife.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2005)

Broad Haven


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2005)

most of it   
 the coast around tenby and cardigan bay
caldey island
betws mountain. yay!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2005)

*Here we go..*


----------



## waterloowelshy (Sep 8, 2005)

.... any chance of getting this thread ressurected without that knobheads intervention? - i was quite enjoying the favourite places bit.


_added by Wolfie_ your wish is my command ....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 8, 2005)

Blue Pool/waters - Castell Coch woods ( no longer there )
Wenallt
Garth 
Gower - virtually all of it esp. Port Eynon,Rhosilli
Caroline St ( no longer there )
Dinas Head/ Cwm yr Eglwys
Strumble Head Lighthouse
Carreg Cennen Castle
Albert ( no longer there )
The walk from Waterloo gardens up to Roath Park
Llandaff village by the cross
The view towards merthyr just as you pass Aberfan, where the mountains in the distance looks like a water nymph lying down naked


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 8, 2005)

Aberystwyth and surrounds- great wee place and absolutely stunning landscape.

Stow Hill, Newport.

The A470 between Merthyr and Brecon

Brecon Road walking towards Cyfarthfa Castle, Merthyr

The Mumbles

Uplands, Swansea


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 8, 2005)

for fucks sake Hollis!!!!
I spent a good half hour this morning cleaning your shite off this thread!

Any more and you're looking at a 24 hour ban!

now fuck off!!!

  


right - I've removed the off-topic stuff again - I won't do it a third time I'll just bin the thread - my warning to you remains Hollis - and that goes for anyone else pissing about on here too ....


----------



## waterloowelshy (Sep 8, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> .... any chance of getting this thread ressurected without that knobheads intervention? - i was quite enjoying the favourite places bit.
> 
> 
> _added by Wolfie_ your wish is my command ....


Much appreciated!


----------



## osterberg (Sep 8, 2005)

The seawall between Newport and Cardiff with the big muddy beach.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 8, 2005)

I forgot Carreg Cennen Castle 

Laugharne and the Boat House

Portmadoc and the Cob 

Barmouth Viaduct and the views


----------



## osterberg (Sep 9, 2005)

Pembroke Castle and the big cave underneath it.

Forest Farm nature reserve in Cardiff.See here and here .


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2005)

Mewslade beach, Gower. And a certain hotel in Llangammarch Wells ...


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 9, 2005)

I've only been to one place in Wales.

Capel Curig


----------



## Supine (Sep 9, 2005)

Scuba diving the wreck of the Lucy just north of Skomer Island is magical when the visability is good.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2005)

for anyone who likes the south wales coast check out marc's pics: shipwreck


----------



## zed66 (Sep 10, 2005)

Elan valley, especially in Autumn just after a heavy rain (loads of rainbows in the waterfalls), Mountain road to Aberysthwyth is usually covered in mist as well.


----------



## Shmu (Sep 13, 2005)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Elan valley, especially in Autumn just after a heavy rain (loads of rainbows in the waterfalls), [/IMG]



My neighbour was saying the Elan valley is great for blackberries/bilberries too and has a good cycle path, so might be a good kiddie trip.

One of my favourite is Llyn Y Fan Fach, but the pictures I find on the net don't do it justice.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A lovely little corner of Pembrokeshire called Druidstone. Keep this thread alive for another 1.5 weeks and I'll post some pictures of a bunch of urbanites swanning around it



If you missed it:

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3518434


----------



## ICB (Sep 14, 2005)

Llyn y Fan Fach is indeed amazing.

Also, on top of the Allt (yr Esgair) where there's a Neolithic hill fort slap bang between the Black Mountains and the Beacons.  Best views in the Park without a doubt and only 2m from our front door.  I'm going to get up there and do a panoramic soon but meanwhile this will have to do.







Also Elan valley, bits of the Gower and Pembs coasts.

PS be careful mountain biking at the moment, they've just started hedge trimming and the trails are covered with thorns, take at least 3 spare tubes per bike.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 14, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A lovely little corner of Pembrokeshire called Druidstone. Keep this thread alive for another 1.5 weeks and I'll post some pictures of a bunch of urbanites swanning around it



Had a couple of pints at the The Druidstone Hotel about two weeks ago. Fantastic place with uber friendly staff and one of the best views in Wales.


----------

